# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  Old Russian Tree and Forest Symbols

## RobA

From the Making Maps blog:

http://makingmaps.wordpress.com/2009...-russian-maps/

From the book "Izobrazhenie Lesa Na Kartakh" (How Forests are Depicted on Maps.) The book was published in Moskva, former USSR, in 1957.

-Rob A>

----------


## jfrazierjr

> From the Making Maps blog:
> 
> http://makingmaps.wordpress.com/2009...-russian-maps/
> 
> From the book "Izobrazhenie Lesa Na Kartakh" (How Forests are Depicted on Maps.) The book was published in Moskva, former USSR, in 1957.
> 
> -Rob A>



Pretty pictures.... to bad I don't read Russian... it's be nice to know what it says.

----------


## woekan

nice find!

----------


## Nomadic

I especially like how its about Russian maps and the top map picture appears to depict bombing targets in the US.  :Razz: 

Great find though.

----------


## Ascension

Heh heh, apparently they're gonna bomb our cornfields in Iowa and Nebraska, then bomb the snowboarders in Colorado, not sure what's in that part of Texas, and then maybe have a walk over and hang out with the Hatfields and McCoys.

----------


## Steel General

> Heh heh, apparently they're gonna bomb our cornfields in Iowa and Nebraska.


Maybe they were going to bomob them because of all the lousy college football that's been played there in the past few years.  :Very Happy:

----------


## RPMiller

> Pretty pictures.... to bad I don't read Russian... it's be nice to know what it says.


I'll see what I can do...

----------


## RPMiller

Ok, so here are the translations of the text at the bottom of each map. The actual map content will come later.

Map 1
Part of map from Kurskaya province atlas.

map 2
part of " zadneprovskim places" year 1745 1:210 000 meters

map 3
image of forest on Orengbursky province map, year 1797

map 4
Image of forest on " Land map of all Ingermanlandiy with one situation shown", year 1764

map 5
forest symbols "Atlas of military topographic map of Russian Finland"

map 6
part of topographic sketch map year 1824  1:84 000 meters

map 7
explanation of signs to routes for  Vyatskoy and Kostromskoy provinces

map 8
part of sketch map of 4th and 5th forestry of Novorosiyskogo military settlement, year 1843

----------


## Valarian

Спацибо товариш

----------


## RPMiller

Nezashto  :Smile:

----------


## RPMiller

Forgot that I needed to finish this...

Here is the rest:

Map 5 inside

 Plantations of big forest Plantations of small (probably in size and quantity) forest Mixed forest Bushes Swamp with forest
 Map 6

 Swamp Firry on wet ground Firry on dry ground Birch forest between firry
 Firry  Any tree with needlelike leaves

Map 7

(Starting at the top)

Above each picture - Dry Ground
Below each picture - Wet Ground

Descriptions to the right:

 Mixed forest, scotch fir, fir-tree, birch, aspen Mostly Spruce and Scotch Fir Greenwood i.e. birch, aspen, lime timber Mixed bushes, hay here and there
 Map 8

 Cut logging, replaced by young forest Mixed pinewood, sparse oak or birch trees Forest tract dominated by short oak, birch and aspen trees mixed with old pine trees.
 Bottom:

Pine - Oak - Birch - Aspen

----------


## Elena

I think that link is awesome  :Smile:  I love seeing how people/groups develop different ways to stylize and represent terrain on maps.

Me, I'm looking for a good way to draw a forested mountain range, that doesn't clash and is maybe a little more than mountains painted green. :B

----------

